# Clear/white stuff at bottom of tank?



## skatergirl2005 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi! I have had my betta tank for almost a year now(!) but lately (within the past 2 months) I have gotten this white/clear stuff on the bottom of my tank that looks like slime. The stuff is kind of fuzzy and sits manly on the top(I have a small bridge and it sits on the top of it, not under it) and also in the plants. My tank is about 2.5 gallons, with one betta in it. I feed the betta pellets and make sure he eats all of it so there is none left over, at least not very many left over. Last week the stuff got so bad I threw away all of my rocks, plants, and decorations away and soaked the tank in bleach. After I bought new plants and rocks and the bridge, rinsed all of these off and placed in the tank with water that is conditioned with water conditioner. After 4 days I started noticing this stuff again. What is this? How do I get rid of it? Ohh and the tank does not have a filter, I had one but my betta got stressed from it so I took it out, then about 3 months later the goo started coming. Thanks!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

What is your water change schedule like? Sometimes I get that stuff as well in my smaller tanks. I just do a 100% water change and scrub everything with my hands or a dedicated fish-sponge (no soap).


----------



## skatergirl2005 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, I usually do a water change every two weeks, but lately I have been doing it every week. When you get that stuff, does washing your tank make it go away? or do you get it back after a while?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a water mold. You could try scrubbing everything with tank water and a new toothbrush, and then letting it dry completely for a few days, which will kill the mold on them. But with stagnant, dirty water in the tank, it'll probably come back. If you leave your tank lights on too long, that won't be helping either.

How much/often do you feed your fish? Even if you're not overfeeding, fortnightly water changes in a small tank in which a fish is fed and defecating will result in a huge level of waste that is feeding the mold. I strongly suggest that you also increase your water changes - even once a week is nowhere near enough to prevent harmful ammonia building up in a tank that size, this encourages mold and it's really not great for your fish either. For an uncycled tank that size, 1 x 50% and 1 x 100% water change per week is best to keep ammonia levels at a minimum.

Also, increase air circulation in your tank - having an adjustable-flow or baffled or even airstone with the pump on lowest setting will not cause too much flow for your fish but will help prevent it.


----------



## skatergirl2005 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok thank you, I will keep changing the water than. I feed my fish about 6 to 7 little pellets of food twice a day.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What brand are those? And are any falling to the bottom? Do you scoop them out right away? Mold loved waste nutrients, so wasteless feeding and daily waste (poop) disposal will help with the mold (and the ammonia buildup too).


----------

